# Аккордеон



## kontrast2 (7 Сен 2011)

Где в Москве можно купить хороший новый аккордеон? Например Bugari Scandalli.


----------



## zet10 (7 Сен 2011)

Например в магазине "Гармония", телефон для связи 8-495-508-79-26


----------

